# Ab in den Harz



## KermitFrosch666 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hey Leute, ich und ein paar Freunde wollen in den Frühjahrsferien in den Harz fahren um ein bisschen zu biken. Da wir sowas noch nie gemacht haben (biken schon, bloß nicht in unbekanntes Gelände gefahren) wollte ich erfahrene Menschen auf diesem Gebiet (also Harz ) bitten mir ein paar Tipps zu geben. Eventuell zu folgenden Punkten:

- Anreise mit der Bahn
- Wohin dort überhautp / Gute Strecken (CC)?
- Günstige übernachtungsmöglichkeiten

thx schon mal

der Frosch


----------



## Rabbit (9. Dezember 2004)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> - Anreise mit der Bahn


Grundsätzlich sind die größeren Ortschaften und Städte, welche den Harz säumen gut mit der Bahn zu erreichen. Bad Harzburg bietet sich da sehr an, oder auch Goslar!
Ja selbst auf den Brocken fährt eine Bahn 


> - Wohin dort überhautp / Gute Strecken (CC)?


Siehe oben! Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Westharz.

Tourentips findet ihr hier zur genüge: http://highlights.harz-urlaub.de/biken/


> - Günstige übernachtungsmöglichkeiten


Vielleicht probiert ihr mal in der Jugendherberge am Torfhaus unterzukommen:
http://www.jugendherberge.de/jh/torfhaus/Home.htm

Gruß, viel Spaß, und berichtet mal, wie's in der Jugendherberge so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitFrosch666 (9. Dezember 2004)

thx für die Antwort. Nur das mit der Jugendherberge schließe ich aus. Ich haber gerade nach Ferienwohnungen geschaut. Das kostet pro tag 40. wir sind 4 leute also sparen wir 5  , denn die Jugendherberge kostet pro Person + Frühstück 15,90

aber trotzdem thx


----------



## Silox (16. Dezember 2004)

hi

Wenn du interesse hast habe Freunde,die in Altenau  eine Ferienwohnung haben und rund um Altnau könnt ihr viele geile Touren fahren. Kannst mir bei Interesse gerne ne PM schicken.

Greets Silox


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

eine große Auswahl von CC-Touren findest Du unter:

http://highlights.harz-urlaub.de/biken/index.htm

Ich selbst bin die "Talsperrentour Nordharz", "Powertour zum Acker", "Harzburger Höhen" und die "Dreamtour St. Andreasberg" schon gefahren. Mit einer Wanderkarte und ein bisschen Vorbereitung bin ich mit der Wegbeschreibung gut zurecht gekommen.

Touristen-Informationen (Westharz) gibt es z.B. unter 

http://www.harz-urlaub.de
http://www.harztourismus.com

und reichlich bei google.de.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Felix89 (20. Dezember 2004)

zu punkt anfahrt mit der bahn hab ich auch eine frage:

da ich ab nächstem frühjahr gerne mal in den bikepark fahren würdewollte ich mal fragen was überhaupt so eine fahrradmitnahme kosten würde.
also nicht ice oder so.
außerdem steht da bei bahn.de immer so fahhradmitnahme nur begrenzt möglich, bezieht sich das auf den platz oder aus den zug? (also nur jeder 2. oder so)

danke


----------



## Ninjaduell (20. Dezember 2004)

Hey Leute!

Zur Anreise kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich immer mit dem Auto anreise,aber Bad Harzburg hört sich gut an.
Mein persöhnlicher Tipp ist Braunlage als Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen. In und um Braunlage gibt es viele Ferienwohnungen und es liegt Zentral. Von da aus gibt es viele Interessante Rundtouren nur durch Wälder ,Singeltrails und genügend Höhenmeter zu erklimmen. Der Oberharz ist super ausgeschildert ( auch der kleinste Weg) so das ihr nur eine ordentliche Karte braucht.
PS: Es bietet sich an- Wurmberg 941 Meter,Brocken 1142Meter( ich kenne so ca. 7 verschiedene Anfahrten zum Brockengipfel) na und noch viel mehr anspruchsvolle Strecken!

Na Na, wer wird denn auf den Brocken mit der Bahn hochfahren!


----------



## mischiflix (20. Dezember 2004)

solltet ihr irgendwo in der nähe von wernigerode aufschlagen würd ich mit euch die eine oder andere tour fahren können, leb jetz seit 3 monaten da und muss sagen zum biken iss einfach genial im harz.man kann von wernigerode aus direkt zum brocken hoch, so ca. 2h unterwegs und denn hat man so ca. 900hm hinter sich, hoch versteht sich  

so long

PS: anreise per zug:
in regionalbahnen passt eigentlich immer mitm fahrrad, kostet normal 3 zusäzlch, in sachsen anhalt is fahrradmitnahme sogar umsonst. die begrenzung bezieht sich nur auf den platz im zug. (zu hauptstoßzeiten in der nähegrößerer städte kanns schon mal eng werden)

so, jetz aber


----------



## MikeMaschsee (27. Dezember 2004)

@ninjaduell:
Braunlage ist wirklich Klasse! 

@alle:
Die Wurmbergtour ist zwar nicht sehr schwierig, ist landschaftlich aber nett (ca. 30 km, 800 hm):

Wurmbergtour 

Gruß,
Mike


----------

